# FREE GOATS IN SC



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw this ad on craigslist. I do NOT know the people, but thought there maybe those on here who could help...



> free goats must go today only (powdersville)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-08-04, 12:18PM EDT
> ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's to bad. I sure hope someone can give their goats a good home!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

No Mexicans?....What?!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Mexican's are known for eating goats she probably just doesn't want that for them?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think they just don't want them for meat, since many Mexican families like goat meat and buy goats quite often for that purpose...at least where we are it is an every day occurance. They could have TOTALLY said something else to the effect of not wanting them for meat though. Or maybe they don't speak spanish?? lol...I dunno. That does sound racist in their ad though.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, seems strange that they'd say that mean they didn't want their goats to be used for meat...especially since there are plently of non-Mexican goat eaters. :roll:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Chinese eat goats too :roll:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here, the market for goat meat consists mainly of people of Middle Eastern (Arabic and Jewish) and Southern European (Greek and Italian) descent. Around April, 20-30lb kids bring top dollar at eastern markets.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...that's so interesting...around here I have never heard of that...i've only heard of Hispanics eating goat meat. We have a local auction that runs approx. 75 goats every week and it's roughly 90% Hispanics buying boers for breeding and eventually slaughter. 

We have several Mexican employees that work for our farm irrigating, cutting hay, etc. and one day I was loading hay for the goats and they were helping and one of them asked if I breed my goats for eating... and having nigerian dwarfs I thought that was hilarious, and told him they were to mucho poquito to eat (parden my spanish...I think that's how you say very small, but that's about all the spanish I know, lol) and we all just had a good laugh. :ROFL: They just saw the goats as only being a source of food. But I thought that was so funny. Good times..good times.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm Hispanic. I guess I'm glad I'm not nearby. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The person is obviously desperate to find good homes, as well as was likely hurried in placing the ad....I'm sure that had they had the time to think about it, they would not have worded it in that manner.

I do hope that the goaties get rehomed soon.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It didn't offend me at all, I mean, I know what they meant, and after all...some of us do like cabrito. :wink: :greengrin: 

I hope they find homes too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol.. just throwing this out there.. but.. maybe for all we know.. they are racist.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Its so sad im seeing more and more ads like this. bank repos people just cant afford things like they used to be able to. Personally i would rather see my animals go for meat then to a bad home with people who think baby goats are cute and just dont care to do the rest that goes along with being the owner of a goat. 
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So true Beth.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a shame, and I do agree even though I love all my goats for the sweet pets they are, the most humane thing to do would be to see them feed a family before they went to a bad home.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, I totally agree, using them for meat is better than some of the alternatives. When I see ads for free goats, I sort of cringe. Some people will make the split second decision to become goat owners. Then the poor goat pays the price, because the new owners don't realize that there is daily care involved with goats. Very sad.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, I didn't mean to offend anyone by copying their post. I truly hope I haven't. Sorry if I did. I don't know the situation with them or even what goats they may have. Just saw that and thought there maybe some on here who maybe interested. I'm assuming mix breeds, but who knows. 

Yes, they meant "not for meat" which would have been a lot more politically correct.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't worry about it--No harm done :hug:

It's not like you wrote the add...you were just trying to help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No harm done Ashley, they obviously are wanting to find pet homes for them and fast....I hope they do :hug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, no harm done. I've already had people say to me "don't let the mexicans know you have goats, because they like the meat." In fact, I just heard it yesterday, from hubby's cousin, who is married to a hispanic gentleman.

Like Liz said, they're probably desperate to find homes for them quickly, let's all pray that they're able to do so, and that they find great homes!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*wonders what kind of goats they are*


----------

